# The Dead Space Thread



## Psychosocial (Nov 1, 2008)

The Dead Space experience is all about surviving in its sci-fi world through strategic dismemberment, so experience the horror before the Necromorphs dismember you. After all, you are never truly safe in Dead Space. When an immense mining ship, the USG Ishimura, comes into contact with a mysterious alien artifact in a remote star system, its communications with Earth are mysteriously cut off. Engineer Isaac Clarke is sent to repair the Ishimura's communications array, but he arrives to find a living nightmare. The ship is a floating bloodbath, the crew unspeakably mutilated and infected by an ancient alien scourge. Clarke's repair mission becomes one of survival as he fights not just to save himself, but to return the artifact to the planet at any cost.


System Requirements
===================

Dead Space™ requires at least the following:

FOR WINDOWS XP (SP2) or Vista
 * 2.8 GHz processor or equivalent
 * 1 GB RAM (XP), 2 GB RAM (Vista)
 * NVIDIA GeForce 6800 or better (7300, 7600 GS, and 8500 are below minimum system requirements)
 * ATI X1600 Pro or better (X1300, X1300 Pro and HD2400 are below minimum system requirements) 
 * 256MB Video Card and Shader Model 3.0 required
 * The latest version of DirectX 9.0c
 * At least 7.5GB of hard drive space for installation, plus additional space for saved games.
 * INTERNET CONNECTION, ONLINE AUTHENTICATION, AND END USER LICENSE AGREEMENT REQUIRED TO PLAY. MORE INFORMATION IS AVAILABLE AT WWW.EA.COM. 

Integrated Chipsets may experience issues.

Please note that attempting to play the game using video 
hardware that isn’t listed above may result in reduced 
performance, graphical issues or cause the game to not 
run at all.


*screenshot.xfire.com/screenshot/large/0cad75dc1233bc055216ecc51ca8fa06d476026a.jpg

*screenshot.xfire.com/screenshot/large/6fd5b3cff27ed1ebb0128e4e6a27d020c9fb8036.jpg

*screenshot.xfire.com/screenshot/large/31c0ec8c11ae707b6e4fa99c9d843a3416f2435f.jpg


----------



## arijit_2404 (Nov 1, 2008)

Great looking screens hots. 
Post more screens. 
By the way.. try to put thumbnails... otherwise page structure becoming mess.


*miniprofile.xfire.com/bg/sf/type/0/arijit2404.png


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 1, 2008)

i copy it directly from XFire so u will have to bear with it  Sorry...


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Nov 1, 2008)

Allwynd is almost half through this game. I too played only its first level but it was so engrossing had to quit otherwise would've left Farcry 2 and BiA-HH in the midlle for it.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 1, 2008)

*screenshot.xfire.com/screenshot/large/ddcce8915c28d711378b7bff71ebf23e83d2315c.jpg

*screenshot.xfire.com/screenshot/large/9093754c250d4c421275bb91abd4ebf07066d8f3.jpg



*screenshot.xfire.com/screenshot/large/a3495a9e97e5418f96ebac1ef3f3b6fbabc1925f.jpg

*screenshot.xfire.com/screenshot/large/357199a0daaadcda8047667510489b86cc06ee57.jpg

*screenshot.xfire.com/screenshot/large/23af0b8565da2f495a68593dabf6b73e6eaa1e55.jpg

*screenshot.xfire.com/screenshot/large/a8aa16b9ba2d77c53819f1c7ae8e64740444f135.jpg


----------



## Faun (Nov 1, 2008)

hi res screenies mr. KPower !
these are not doing any justice to the game.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 1, 2008)

lol.... OK wait.

*screenshot.xfire.com/screenshot/natural/e432a2fbf44d20cec6d7194e4fcc2c1f17b3a63f.png

BTW, I play with no AA


----------



## skippednote (Nov 1, 2008)

At wat settings you playin the game.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 1, 2008)

*screenshot.xfire.com/screenshot/natural/31c0ec8c11ae707b6e4fa99c9d843a3416f2435f.png



bassam904 said:


> At wat settings you playin the game.



1440x900
no AA (the game dosent have option for AA on XP)
All possible settings @MAX

the game looks nice.... dosen't it ?


----------



## skippednote (Nov 1, 2008)

^^
nice


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 1, 2008)

Have look at the first post again please as I edited it.


----------



## Faun (Nov 1, 2008)

these are amazing screenies.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 1, 2008)

Thanks to me for snapping them and EA for making a great game !!


----------



## arijit_2404 (Nov 1, 2008)

This game looks awesome. I think I should get it. 
This is a must for me after ClearSky.

*miniprofile.xfire.com/bg/os/type/1/arijit2404.png


----------



## revolt (Nov 2, 2008)

> * NVIDIA GeForce 6800 or better (7300, 7600 GS, and 8500 are below minimum system requirements)



i have searched many other sites but i found no such thing.btw does that mean they support 8400gs.


----------



## baccilus (Nov 2, 2008)

It doesn't support 8500GT. It says that IGP's "may" have issues but the 8500GT has been out rightly rejected. *Heart Broken*.


----------



## skippednote (Nov 2, 2008)

Seems Nvidia 8500 was no no for gaming


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 2, 2008)

^^Yup. It can hardly run Doom 3 at High on 1440x900 .



revolt said:


> i have searched many other sites but i found no such thing.btw does that mean they support 8400gs.



hmm... you searched forums, I didnt . I copied it directly from the official EA readme that came with it.


----------



## hahahari (Nov 2, 2008)

I got only a 8600gt but good proc (AMD 2X 5200+) and 2GB RAM. Hope it will work ok !

*digi2.notlong.com
*digi1.notlong.com


----------



## revolt (Nov 2, 2008)

@k power mania. well dude that is not meant for gaming above 1280x1024.
btw my friend have it an i tested it. it can run almost anything on high at 1024x768.(tested on tom clancy ghost recon also) average 30fps.

well dont ask for crysis type game.

btw it fullfills all the minimal requirement criteria.and its hard to believe that it cant even play it in low settings also at 800x600.

even crysis supported it and far cry2 also do. 

when fully overclocked it reaches near to 8600.

is this games gfx more better than crysis.i dont think so.

EA must'nt have tested that game on this card and thus said it dosent support.



baccilus said:


> It doesn't support 8500GT. It says that IGP's "may" have issues but the 8500GT has been out rightly rejected. *Heart Broken*.


amazingly 8400gs is supported.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 2, 2008)

^^LMAO ... you bought a GTX260 instead of HD4870 ? And you expect it rock till 5yrs ? lolumad ? Even a tri-sli setup of GTX280 wont last for 5yrs.


----------



## revolt (Nov 2, 2008)

dont bet on it it will.btw keep that topic aside and please answer to the main point.


btw 7900gt when was first introduced costed 24k.7600gt about 12k.now majority
of the consumers bought these two cards.and they are about 2 or more than two years old.

still they comes under recommended system req.where as 8500 is only one year old and should have been included.
but majority of the customers owns 8600gt.

therefore it will create a prolem for both the game publishers and gpu companies if they dont involve 7600gt or 7900gt in their system requirements.
the angry customers will not leave them.

whereas 8500gt and 7600gs has got minority customers.so it wont be a problem if they dont test this card and say its not included in system req.

ELECTRONIC A$$***ES!!


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 2, 2008)

Ya. Looks like a problem on EA's part.


----------



## skippednote (Nov 2, 2008)

Seems there is no good luck for igp's with this game.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 2, 2008)

If games like crysis can be played on 8500gt why this game cant be played? I don't think that Dead Space got high definition  eye candies like crysis,crysis warhead,Far Cry2.

Dead Space Is The game Critics Award 08 Winner


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 3, 2008)

Just completed the game. Unlocked the Military suit, 10 Power nodes, 50k credits & Impossible mode. The end was awesome. The final boss wasn't as hard as I expected but definitely the toughest one in the game. Sequel is sure by the looks of it.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 3, 2008)

^^Waiting for it. But I need to finish this yet .


----------



## quan chi (Nov 3, 2008)

well what will happen if i play it using 8500gt.i checked at system req lab and they showed i can play it pretty well.

a complain should be send to ea .


----------



## ancientrites (Nov 4, 2008)

allwyndlima:
    i just started the game and i am stuck in the beginning i.e how do you cross the door.it opens and closes quickly.


----------



## IronManForever (Nov 4, 2008)

its plain wrong that 8500GT cant play this game and 6800 can. 8500GT is better than 6800.. WTF?


----------



## Faun (Nov 4, 2008)

well just try it and test it


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 4, 2008)

ancientrites said:


> allwyndlima:
> i just started the game and i am stuck in the beginning i.e how do you cross the door.it opens and closes quickly.


Get the stasis module. It's a device that will slow down the objects/people you project it at. You might find it before you enter that door. Once you reach that door just press & hold you right mouse button & press '3' which I believe was the default key for stasis. Not sure about the keyboard configuration as I played the whole game with the 360 controller. Better check your keyboard mapping for the stasis button. Just aim towards the object & press that key. It should slow down the door & you can easily pass through it.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 4, 2008)

'C' is the default key^^


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 4, 2008)

Yep sorry. Got it all mixed up.


----------



## ancientrites (Nov 4, 2008)

thanx allwyndlima and kpowermania.


----------



## Faun (Nov 6, 2008)

why the PC controls are clunky ? I mean it's aiming is not smooth.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 6, 2008)

It's not clunky per se but just a matter of getting used to. The problem lies solely with the mouse sensitivity which is not very responsive in making quick turns. For me I have to constantly keep looking 360 degrees to make out where the hell are those necros coming from. The Xbox 360 controller worked like a charm for this. With the mouse it wasn't that fluid. Even with the sensitivity cranked up, it still turned out to be a bit dodgy.


----------



## Faun (Nov 6, 2008)

i reached at the the second save point. Killed one Necro  I guess I will see a lot of death animations if I keep on using mouse  Lets see if I can get adjusted to it.
The game looks awesome, even at low details. Holographics menus are cool.


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Nov 6, 2008)

If you find the PC controls clunky, simply switch off your V-sync. It will be smooth after that.


----------



## Faun (Nov 6, 2008)

yup, just read while googling. What if I turn of mouse acceleration in windows ?


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Nov 6, 2008)

You don't need to do anything except turn off V-sync.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 6, 2008)

Turning OFF V-Sync too didn't help me. Infact that was the first thing I did. Just one level with mouse+keyboard & then I instantly switched to the controller. Don't turn off mouse acceleration from Windows.


----------



## Faun (Nov 6, 2008)

lets see when I boot xp to play again. If it works then good but if not then I will wait for controller alternative.


----------



## IronManForever (Nov 6, 2008)

^^ You playing that on GMA X3000?


----------



## Faun (Nov 6, 2008)

^^

well it seems I can't aim well. Of course for early necros its fairly easy to shoot but later it will be impossible. It gave me the same feel as The Godfather game, both are using same engine.

I will try this game with a controller.

well...so i played it for around one hour today. AI is not smart, I could keep on running and they will follow me like fools. Shooting is easy till now, i can aim fairly well those nuts. Playing on medium difficulty. 

Died once cuz of damn camera spinning in elevator, necro was waiting for me outside and I was posing my bum at him lolz. 

It reminded me of The Thing. Some necros act like dead but when you come near they will charge upon. But fooled some to come near the exploding shells and then blasted them for good.

Upgrade plasma cutter for 2 slots and damage. I'm still testing whether vertical mode works better or horizontal, AFAIK horizontal is much better. It takes 3 to 4 blasts to kill them. Nude ones are easy not much faster but army ones lols much around.


----------



## Sathish (Nov 8, 2008)

will the game  run on the following config at 1024x768..?

AMD 64 3500+
2GB DDR 400
7300 GT 256 MB DDR2


----------



## skippednote (Nov 8, 2008)

^
may run on low mid


----------



## mehra.rakesh (Nov 10, 2008)

WTF ?? I thought this game was the next best thing since mario or contra ... But then i was very disappointed by this game .Ok maybe not that much but then the game was very repetitive u do the same thing throughout the game .go here, go there ,repair this kill that . Only the babies ( the smallest necros ) were scary that too as they had a ranged attack ... Also the greenish slimy ugliest of all necros were a challenge ... LOLZ they also had suicide bombers !!.. Surely the gameplay was awesome but that's about it .... The story has been repeated many times in games,movies etc.

The necros were the undead but does that mean that they do not use brains or what ...


----------



## Faun (Nov 11, 2008)

i got pulse rifle chapter two getting the defibrillator to remove the blockades. Its fun action but not scary so far, predictable at times. Just watch out for Shafts and those fan openings.
Got level 2 suit too. Necromorphs are stupid, one was standing there until I pulled its leg.


----------



## hellgate (Nov 11, 2008)

got only 2 more levels to play and aother game goes into my finished list.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 11, 2008)

I have currently kept this on hold @Chapter 4.

Got Bully, Fallout 3, CoD4 MP, BioShock (last level) to complete and CoD5 coming up. And you can also have a look at my user title .


----------



## skippednote (Nov 11, 2008)

^
ya lols....so study hard.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Nov 11, 2008)

The game SUCKS!

/me back to frontlines:fuel of war.


----------



## Faun (Nov 11, 2008)

^^u played it


----------



## hahahari (Nov 11, 2008)

My exmas are already running 2 down 4 to go. But I got all the following 

Fallout 3
Farcry 2
Crysis Warhead
Dead Space
GRID
COD5

Got help me in the exam hall


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Nov 11, 2008)

T159 said:


> ^^u played it



jep.started,played a bit,it sucked balls,uninstalled,complete waste of 3gb.

I do have a 8600gt up and running if thats what you meant.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Nov 11, 2008)

I played this game at my friends home ! I Got bored easily !!

The Menus in the Air are pretty nice. Sound is nice. No great though, these days all games pack superb 5.1  !
Same old Story, at least in the opening part that i played. Not engaging.
There should have been a option to play game in 1st Person Mode !!!

Not Recommended to casual gamers.


----------



## Indyan (Nov 11, 2008)

I am loving this game. One of the best games of the year. Gameplay is great. Reminds me a lot of bioshock.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 11, 2008)

^+1


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 14, 2008)

Just got the game completed about 5% till now. Love this game. BTW i was wondering which game is better fallout3 or dead space?


----------



## Faun (Nov 14, 2008)

it's got repititive and predictive now. Shoot those limbs as fast as you can, look for shafts...lol. I will get back to it later when I finish World of Goo.

Poor aiming lets you waste ammo generously. I hope it turns into an FPS rather than that TPS over the shoulder look :/ Those critters are a pain in the a$$ and simply annoying.

Ahh...and remember rule no. one is to destroy all the corpses or else face them alive as necromorphs.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 14, 2008)

No your are wrong dude. dead space has got a really exciting cinematic game play. Graphics are stunning too.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 14, 2008)

^^Play it for some time.


----------



## uchiha_madara (Nov 14, 2008)

Well people on net keep saying it is supposed to be super spooky.What do you guys think after finishing it?


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Nov 15, 2008)

hows the game guys those who played


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 15, 2008)

uchiha_madara said:


> Well people on net keep saying it is supposed to be super spooky.What do you guys think after finishing it?


I wouldn't say super spooky as in giving me the heebie-jeebies but it's pretty scary. You'll have those occasional jerky moments but like T159 mentioned it gets sort of predictable after sometime. You know those same necros will be attacking & you know the right methods to make a sish kebab out of them by then. The only difficulty you'll probably face is while having a horde of them attacking you which happens more towards then end levels. It's a good survival horror game but nothing like Condemned Criminal Origins.


----------



## Faun (Nov 18, 2008)

I'm stuck at the ADS cannon mission in Chapter 4, I have to manually destroy asteroids but I cant last for more than one minute till the Hulls integrity reaches 0 and am pwned. 
Can anyone complete this part and give me the save file after it ?
Here is my save file:
*www.mediafire.com/?jbc1tjidgyw

Or it there some strategy to follow when destroying asteroids as I cant aim them well with Mouse.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 18, 2008)

Dude come on. I was about to switch to mouse controls myself as the controller thing wasn't working out that well for fast aiming in that round. Anyway the only strategy I can think of is use both the side of the cannons to fire. If you use just one then the bigger asteroids would take time to split into multiple pieces. Once you use the both of them try focussing on the bigger ones first as they burst into numerous pieces. Destroy them as you see them approaching. Once they split up take the smaller shattered parts out. This way the hull will take lesser damage.


----------



## Faun (Nov 18, 2008)

yeah I will try tomorrow.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 19, 2008)

Hey guys help me out big time. I'm stuck. Check out this screen shot:- *www.willhostforfood.com/files3/4738212/Untditledjpg.png

I got to level 5, now dealing with a creature that keeps on regenerating. At first i have to run for my life now that strange old man says"Say your prayers". As soon as I enter the medical lab this regenerating creature drops from above and slashes you into pieces. What to do? the big door is locked. PLZ help.

BTW how to take screen shots in dead space. I took the above button by pressing Print Scr, opened MS Paint,ctrl+v.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 19, 2008)

Just cut it's legs out & that should slow it down for sometime. Then run as far away from it as you can. You can't kill it, atleast not for the time being. When Kendra speaks out that you won't be able to kill it & it will keep regenerating just head out to the door where you came in from. Do not waste too much ammo on it, I repeat do not waste too much ammo. 

As for taking screenshots, just use FRAPS & press F10 key to take screenshots.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 19, 2008)

Hey does FRAPS works on Vista. BTW just crossed the danger . phew!!! Thanks


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 19, 2008)

^Yup. FRAPS works on Vista.


----------



## uchiha_madara (Nov 20, 2008)

@jojothedragon:





> BTW how to take screen shots in dead space. I took the above button by pressing Print Scr, opened MS Paint,ctrl+v.


Just press  F12 in game and a screenshot will be saved in screens folder in the my games folder(it works in Win XPdon't no about Vista).


----------



## Faun (Nov 20, 2008)

jojothedragon said:


> Hey guys help me out big time. I'm stuck. Check out this screen shot:- *www.willhostforfood.com/files3/4738212/Untditledjpg.png
> 
> I got to level 5, now dealing with a creature that keeps on regenerating. At first i have to run for my life now that strange old man says"Say your prayers". As soon as I enter the medical lab this regenerating creature drops from above and slashes you into pieces.



epic cookie cruncher death.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 20, 2008)

^Ha very funny  @uchich thanks. Now reached end of cht 7.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 21, 2008)

Ok so I am at Chap. 4. How do you get past that 0 gravity area after restoring the ADS power or something.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 21, 2008)

Where exactly? Do you mean the one where you head out in open space with all those meteors showering on you?


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 21, 2008)

^Yup.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 21, 2008)

Just take cover behind those metal blockades. That's the only way you can save yourself. Once the meteors stop hitting the surface just run as fast as you can & when it's about to start again, just hide behind the closest blockade possible. This depends mainly on your judgement & instinct. Make sure you have 1-2 boxes of compressed air can in your inventory. You might run out of air towards the end & that is where you might need this.

Also if you get through this point, you'll reach the point where you need to save your hull from the asteroids. If you get through that then pass the save file onto T159. I suppose that is where he is stuck now. Unless he has completed that part.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 21, 2008)

^Thanks. And sure if I am able to do it, I will share the file with him .


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 21, 2008)

Now on chp 8. Getting excitinggg on level 4 suit. Will update my avater soon.


----------



## Faun (Nov 22, 2008)

Psychosocial said:


> ^Thanks. And sure if I am able to do it, I will share the file with him .


please take my file and complete it too.
*www.mediafire.com/?jbc1tjidgyw

Btw it s quite easy as oxygen refillers are attached to those blockades too. You dont need any air can. Just refill while hiding behind them


----------



## ajaybc (Nov 22, 2008)

^^T159 I completed that mission for u.
Here is the save game.
*www.mediafire.com/?1ym0mzjyyn0


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 22, 2008)

^^Lolz nice .


----------



## Faun (Nov 22, 2008)

ajaybc said:


> ^^T159 I completed that mission for u.
> Here is the save game.
> *www.mediafire.com/?1ym0mzjyyn0


thank you buddy


----------



## ajaybc (Nov 22, 2008)

^^np


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 26, 2008)

Completed the game yesterday. Will post savegames soon. Did anyof you saw a punjabi photo in the game ?


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 27, 2008)

Ok completed Chap 4,5,6 in a go. At Chap. 7 now. How many more to go ? 

Got Level 3 suit... 2 new weapons (Ethan_Hunt, you missed these too ). They are called Force Gun and Contact Beam. The latter is a very powerful gun and blasts anything in 1-2 beams. Its ammo is rare though .


----------



## Faun (Nov 27, 2008)

I have got these weapons schematics: flamethrower, line gun, pulse rifle, ripper, force gun and contact beam. Am in Chapter 5 starting with level 3 suit 

I personally like plasma cutter, pulse rifle (for normal combat), line gun (for quick kills) and flamethrower (for multiple encounters and those critters).

But don't feel like playing again the same level, backtracking. Will paly bot SHH and Dead Space at weekend 

There are 12 chapters


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 27, 2008)

So still 5 more to go... hmm... will complete on Sat/Sunday as Saturday is my last paper. Tomorrow is an easy paper so thought I might frag some undead baddies .


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 27, 2008)

Look at this  

*img376.imageshack.us/img376/2486/deadspace20081124144155ho0.th.jpg

This is a screenshot from my pc


----------



## Faun (Nov 27, 2008)

lol...there must have been some sardar in HR department 

Btw farcray too have Quarbani Singh
*media.giantbomb.com/uploads/2/22179/775514-quarbani.jpg


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 27, 2008)

Psychosocial said:


> Ok completed Chap 4,5,6 in a go. At Chap. 7 now. How many more to go ?


Counting the whole chapter 7, 6 more to go. Total of 12 levels.



Psychosocial said:


> Got Level 3 suit... 2 new weapons (Ethan_Hunt, you missed these too ). They are called Force Gun and Contact Beam. The latter is a very powerful gun and blasts anything in 1-2 beams. Its ammo is rare though .


Screenshot dude.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 27, 2008)

^Will get one later... exams .


----------



## esumitkumar (Nov 27, 2008)

well Paranj.looks a nice game !! NICE FIND !


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 30, 2008)

Ok almost half way through Chap. 7. What do I have to do in that room with the steriod/asteriod (whatever)... I need to plant the SOS Beacon but I cant figure out how . As soon as I get on that thing, the rotating pipes cut me .

BTW, I got Level 4 suit. Its nice


----------



## cynosure (Nov 30, 2008)

I am on chapter 8. But a few days back I opened up the cpu fan of my rig and now its loose. My computer restarts when the temp of cpu reaches around 105C. I am still hanging on that level. Will start playing again once I get over this sh1tty problem.

Great game by the way, will recommend it to everybody. The controls are fine and the game works in "everything high" mode on my rig.

@psychosocial: The ammo is not rare man. The ammo of all those guns fall out from the aliens/boxes, which you are carrying. If you are not carrying contact beam, then you wont find its ammo except at the store.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 30, 2008)

^I know. You only find the ammo for the guns that you are carrying.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 30, 2008)

Post some screenies of the weapons here pals.     

Or check my save files in the Plz Upload Your Savegames thread


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 4, 2008)

*i474.photobucket.com/albums/rr103/jojothedragon/DS7.jpg

*i474.photobucket.com/albums/rr103/jojothedragon/DS23.jpg


----------



## Faun (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm in 8th chapter now ! Got level 4 suit.
Sold my pulse rifle and flamethrower. Both are sh!te after level 6. 
The best replacement for flamethrower is Force Gun, it can be used to kill swarms and push back close-up enemies.
Contact beam is good but takes a lot of time to charge, secondary fire mod is good.

I'm shooting that tentacle thing on hull using ADS cannon. Hope I will complete it after few tries.

Now the game is not scary anymore, it's like shoot that, go there, activate that. Environments are great, reminds me of the travel in Prey. Predictable as I said but still there are some surprises 

The only chapter where I was low on ammo and life was 5th one, the Regenrator first appearance. I had to sprint and avoid some enemies to restore the oxygen level there.


----------



## Psychosocial (Dec 4, 2008)

Well I am stuck on Chap. 8 at a puzzle.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 4, 2008)

Dude the last level was hard. Had real trouble getting the darn marker to the other side. For me the pulse rifle and flame thower was the worst. Used force gun alternative granade luncher mode the most to survive and line gun.


----------



## Psychosocial (Dec 4, 2008)

I only use two guns, the one which launches Ripper blades and the Plasma cutter. Though I have Force Gun and Contact Beam as backups .


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 4, 2008)

Plasma Cutter with the max damage upgrade is just unbeatable. It hardly takes 2 shots to bring those SOB's down.


----------



## Faun (Dec 4, 2008)

Psychosocial said:


> Well I am stuck on Chap. 8 at a puzzle.


which puzzle ?
Have you killed that tentacle using ADS cannon in this chapter ?

Flamethrower is really crap ! Pulse rifle is a waste of ammo. 

But get you Force Gun upgraded for damage, its crap without upgrades.
And don't upgrade Contact Beam, its better by default.



Ethan_Hunt said:


> Plasma Cutter with the max damage upgrade is just unbeatable. It hardly takes 2 shots to bring those SOB's down.


yeah I have it upgraded for max damage, but it's a little difficult when you are surrounded.
Using a combo is good for me, First line gun or force gun then just plasma cutter


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 4, 2008)

If you're surrounded then what works best is to sprint away from the enemies, if you have enough room. Use the Pule Rile on some of them & then switch to Plasma Cutter & blast away on their limbs. Flamethrower is crap. Line Guns is really costly & the ammo is very sparse. But it's alternate fire is the only thing useful against a quick kill for the Guardian.


----------



## Faun (Dec 5, 2008)

Lol...I finished it just now, took my whole noon to complete it. Here is my view on this game.

The Good:
1. The fluidity of in game realtime cutscenes.

2. Graphics are good, optimization is decent.

3. Cool weapons and upgrades.

4: Scariest Chapters: Chapter 5 and Chapter 9, I was low in resources there and the whole atmosphere was scary.

5: Kinesis and Stasis powers are a delight. Infact both are efficient for their intended use.

6: You can make it with just Plasma Cutter, perhaps a bit of Force Gun will help you too. But remember to upgrade your RIG health points before, as it makes a hell lot of difference.

7: Dismember the corpse before they are turned into Dark Slashers by Infectors.

8: Remember that taking less weapons means you get more ammo as ammo scattered depends upon the weapon you have. I prefer Plasma Cutter and Force Gun combo, a line gun will be another addition still keeping a weapon slot free. I ditched Flame Thrower, Pulse Rifle, Ripper and Contact Beam.



The Bad:
1. I wish it could have just ended in chapter 8 or perhaps 9. Adding more chapter was redundant. 

3. Enemy types were too less. Just for strategic dismemberment (or whatever cool it sounds), every thing else was bland and seen before. Adding a more darker version of enemies was lame IMO as by that time you had the same punch in your upgrade weapons. 

4. Backtracking sucks literally ! I hate to go back to same area.

5. Aiming sucked and especially during ADS cannon missions :/ 

6. No save points for some levels till far in the desert. I have a PC dammit, give me my F5 functionality back. 

7.No character development, except for the whole history of Kendra you get to know by end.

The Ugly:
1. I was so frustrated at the last chapter that I sold every weapon except Force Gun (slightly upgraded) and begin with it. To my surprise it was still a piece of cake but a borefest to kill waves of enemies. At times I was thinking how come it's different from Serious Sam.

2. Then later to kill those Guardians I used up Force Gun  but still one was left with one tentacle when I was out of ammo. So I got myself $0 Plasma Cutter (not upgraded). Killed that thing. 

3. And then Fought the last Super Brute with the same Plasma Cutter and Force Gun...lol. I was messing around him. Brutes are lovely creatures, I wish I could make a pet of them.

4. Kendra was a biatch, but nothing surprising as I always suspected her. But she was hot !

5. So the borefest ended lastly with that gigantic final boss, aah the easiest Boss Battle in whole game  I died two time due to awkward aiming and stupidity of leaving radially opposite yellow bulb second time.

6. Replay value: none for me. I don't want to replay it, even if the game awarded me 50k credits, 10 power nodes, a level 6 suit and other things intact. It's just a gimmick, things don't change with it drastically.

7. Lastly, please no bad ports and no friggin arcade cannon shooting. Make it a minigame but not a main mission.

*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/deadspace/thereisalwayspeng.jpg
Anyone know what is this *PENG* thing ?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 5, 2008)

Peng is a Hidden treasure. For the PC is won't have much significance but for the Xbox 360 it scores you an achievement.


----------



## Faun (Dec 5, 2008)

I sold it for 30k


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 5, 2008)

Yeah well you mentioned selling every item for the last chapter so it figures. 

Good thing you didn't auction yourself for it.  

30 grands for that junk. That's quite a lot. The last item I remember gave me that amount was a Ruby Semiconductor if I remember correctly. Thanks to it, I had got my level 4 suit upgrade.


----------



## ajaybc (Dec 5, 2008)

^^


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 6, 2008)

The final level 5 suit was cost 65k .

*i474.photobucket.com/albums/rr103/jojothedragon/DS19.jpg


----------



## Faun (Dec 6, 2008)

^^Yeah
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/deadspace/longhairkendra2.jpg

lol...Kendra has stolen Reshammiya's hair oil


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 7, 2008)

^I never noticed


----------



## Sathish (Dec 7, 2008)

i am now on chapter 9 with the help of youtube  ..
its becoming one of my top3 fav game of 2008.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 7, 2008)

Dead space wallpaper 
*i474.photobucket.com/albums/rr103/jojothedragon/dead_space1.jpg

If anybody stuck go to this site for  help :- DEAD SPACE HELP 
Worked for me


----------

